# Newbie checking in....



## 12mbl (May 2, 2012)

Just saying whats up to everyone on the board, Never had the time while I was in the mil. to really be a part of anything like this. Too many other responsiblities, now I'm out and spend all my free time at the gym. I've done one cycle of test c, with nolva, clomid pct. worked wonders but now its been a yr. and I'm waiting for my stuff to arrive in the mail. Hope to soak up all the knowledge that exists in this forum, and I wish the best of luck to everyone in their endeavours.


----------



## Arnold (May 2, 2012)

12mbl, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (May 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## brazey (May 2, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Roaddkingg'sGirl (May 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm New to the side But my Boyfriend , Roaddkingg , has been on here for quite some time. I love to workout 6 days a week with one day working my whole upper Body and core then the next day I work my whole lower body and core. I have an amazing bf that helps me in anyway with working out and any other source of info I could ever wan't. I'm very stoked to be a member on here to learn and get all the insperation I would need to move forward with a total body make over with my Goal to have Rock hard muscles and one Hell of a body to show for all my Hard Work. Thanks Everyone for any advice and for all the great post you share.  "No Pain No Gain"


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (May 2, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Ichigo (May 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (May 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (May 3, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 12mbl (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the greetings everyone. After a little waiting I have finally received what is to be my second cycle. 16wks test e and eq. It feels like Christmas. cant wait with proper diet I'm expecting some great lean gains. I'm 5'11" and around 210 with 12-13% bf. getting my baseline bloodwork done on mon, and i'll be following up on that in about 6-7 weeks.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 4, 2012)

welcome


----------

